# 17 acre citrus and coffee farm for sale in Maricao, Puerto Rico.



## flood222 (Apr 27, 2014)

A Hidden Jewel! Beautiful 17 cuerda (appx 17 acres) citrus and coffee farm for sale in Maricao, Puerto Rico. This is the deal of a lifetime! Great views, multiple buildings, and a private waterfall and springs! Big potential for agri- or eco-tourism or tropical farm life.

Details and pictures at link below.

http://www.lifetransplanet.com/why-...r-sale-in-maricao-puerto-rico-se-vende-finca/


----------

